# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 02/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Đến với đảo ngọc Phú Quốc trong thời điểm này thật yên bình. Nắng, gió và những bãi biển trải dài thơ mộng làm xao xuyến du khách. Thưởng thức hải sản tươi ngon là đặc sản nơi đây. Tìm hiểu về các làng nghề truỳên thống có từ lâu đời như Làng gốm Bát Tràng, làng lụa Vạn Phúc, làng Tranh Đông Hồ .. để hiểu rõ hơn về những đôi tay khéo léo, cần mẫn và sự sáng tạo của những người đi trước đã tạo ra những sản phẩm đi sâu vào lòng người.

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*TP.HỒ CHÍ MINH - ĐẢO XANH PHÚ QUỐC*

Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêmGiá tour từ: 6.217.000 VNĐ/ kháchPhương tiện đi lại: máy bayKhởi hành: hàng ngày

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe du lịch đưa đón và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch.Chi phí khách sạn 3 sao.Vé vào cổng, các bữa ăn theo chuơng trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*HÀ NỘI - THAM QUAN LÀNG NGHỀ TRUYỀN THỐNG*

Thời gian: 1 ngàyGiá tour từ: 1.050.000VND/ngườiPhương tiện đi lại: xe du lịchKhởi hành: hàng ngày

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Các bữa ăn theo chương trình, vé thăm quan.Xe đưa đón và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Các chi phí cá nhân không nằm trong chương trình. Tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của Công ty DU LỊCH SEN VÀNG

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*TOUR DU LỊCH ĐẢO JEJU - EVELAND - NAMI - SEOUL*

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI BAO GỒM VISA: 21.900.000 VNĐThời gian: 6 ngày 5 đêmPhương tiện: Máy BayKhởi hành: Thứ 3 hàng tuần

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi : SGN – SEOUL – SGNVé máy bay nội đia: SEOUL – JEJU – SEOULThuế an ninh, xăng dầu hàng không và thuế phi trườngVisa Hàn QuốcPhí dịch thuật hồ sơ sang Tiếng AnhKhách sạn 3 Sao tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi. Phòng ba sẽ được bố trí nếu số lượng khách lẻCác bữa ăn theo chương trìnhXe đưa đón tham quan theo chương trìnhPhí tham quan theo chương trìnhHướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt theo chương trìnhQuà tặng: Bao da hộ chiếu, Nón, Ba lô du lịchNước suối: 02 chai/người/ngàyBảo hiểm du lịch Quốc tế

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu: còn hạn trên 06 tháng tính từ ngày kết thúc chuyến đi. Chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, điện thoại, giặt ủi, tham quan ngoài chương trình. Phụ phí phòng đơn 4.900.000 đ (nếu có). Các chi phí không được đề cập trong mục bao gồm. Bồi dưỡng cho Hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương (5USD/khách/ngày)

Chương trình tour của  Du lịch Đất Việt

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*HÀ NỘI - HONGKONG - THẨM QUYẾN - QUẢNG CHÂU*

Thời gian: 6 ngày 5 đêmGiá tour: 15.550.000VND/ kháchPhương tiện di chuyển: xe du lịchKhởi hành: 11/3

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi.Xe đưa đón và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch.Vé tham quan, các bữa ăn theo chuơng trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## ngocty

Giá hấp dẫn quá, Khách nước ngòai còn được miễn visa vào đảo Phú Quốc nữa

----------

